# LG's new HF80JA laser projector



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Lg's 2017 HF80JA laser projector will launch the week of March 20th. We're promoting it at $1,499 and is rated at 2k lumens with lamp life of 20k hours. This projector was developed to deliver excellent picture quality at an affordable price. 

Built-in webOS 3.0, TV tuner, audio system with BlueTooth audio output and Wi Fi. The HF80JA is a DLP engine with a phosphor Laser lamp.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

This looked so good, until I see it has a narrow zoom (1.1), and I need one that has a slightly shorter throw range.

I want to replace a Sharp DT-510, and can't believe that still nobody makes a decent led or laser projector to replace it with. I'm not asking for much, just short throw, 1080p, and over 1000 lumens (and of course NO BULB).


----------



## nemuikuma (Mar 24, 2011)

Those this have a color wheel? If it does, does anyone know what speed it is?

LED projectors (usually) don't have color wheels, since you can change the color of the LED. This intentionally results in quicker refresh cycles.
This is a pretty important point for me. Rainbows are pretty distracting for me, even with a 4x wheel.


----------

